# Changing signature



## Stephenar19 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi all,
I’ve been wanting to join back in the forums since I made my account almost nine years ago. The problem is when I created this account I was young and dumb and my signature is both cringey and offensive. Now it seems that you can’t change a sig until you receive a like on a post, but I don’t want to be that guy asking for likes. Can a moderator either delete my signature or allow me access to change it?

Thanks


----------



## tedtan (Apr 8, 2020)

See if that helped.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 8, 2020)

Are you on mobile or desktop? I'm on my PC, and when I hover my mouse pointer over my avatar in the upper right corner, a window pops up with a bunck of links, and one of them is "signature".

I was just able to change mine to say "test" just now.


----------



## Stephenar19 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks! Actually I realized that it's still locked because the number of likes must exceed 1, so I need a second.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 8, 2020)

Stephenar19 said:


> Thanks! Actually I realized that it's still locked because the number of likes must exceed 1, so I need a second.



Try now. It still seems weird. I did what i described in my earlier post again, and updated my signature again.


----------



## Stephenar19 (Apr 8, 2020)

It works now! Yeah, I guess SS.org put the restriction in place to stop spammers from crowding up the forums with bs signatures. Either way, thanks for helping me get rid of that


----------

